# Lyssin for Rabies vaccine remedy



## readmeli (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi,

My pup is getting her IMRAB 3-TF rabies vaccine monday (and boy did I have to hunt to find a vet in my area that has this!). In preparation for this I bought Lyssinum 30C in pellet for from Elixers. They state you should give 1 dose for 3 days prior, and then a dose after vaccine and once daily for another 7 days.

This is contradictory to what I have read online, though honestly I have read many, many different variations of this online.

Thoughts?

I've no reason to suspect a reaction, except that my dog began a dreadful fear/aggressive period about a month after her first rabies vaccine (at 6 months old). We have managed to overcome this mostly, but it worries me so that is why I am being so careful. I'd head to a holistic vet, but I live in a very rural area and no such thing exists.

Thanks for any insights!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I give at the time of the vaccine.


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Where in WI are you?


----------



## readmeli (Feb 28, 2013)

waaaaaaaaayyy north, Rhinelander area.


----------



## readmeli (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you bowwowmeow! I think I will just go with that, as well.


----------

